# Help and donate a few cents for RBE! :-)



## BAGZZlash (Aug 3, 2008)

Do you like RBE? Then help supporting it.
As you can imagine, I get kind of overwhelmed with inquiries regarding the functionality of RBE. Researching how ATI's BIOSes work requires a lot of trial and error. Adding new features to RBE needs a lot of testing, then. I need to have one of those video cards I code features for so I can do trying, testing and researching.
Unfortunately, I'm a student who can't afford a 4850 or 4870 right now. I work, but my payment gets used up for rent, food and tuition fees.

So if you have some residual cents, pence, yen, pesos or рубль, *make a donation*. I'll buy a RV770 for this money and be able to keep up supporting RBE with features and bugfixes. Thanks for your help! 

Donating is easy, takes only a few seconds and a couple of clicks using paypal. Just click here:


​
List of donors:

GREASEMONKEY
10 USD


Jörg Neuhaus
1 USD


jcusimano2
5 USD


Eric Beaucage
10 USD


JimmyZ
20 USD 


Ben Clarke
0.43 USD


Stephen Graham
20 USD 


Gianluca Brando
10 USD


Eric Weeks
24 USD 


Recep Baltaş
1,95 USD


Maxwell
5,00 USD


Lauri Janhunen
5,00 USD


eisemann
5,00 USD


Artur Bierich
15,00 USD


Edward Dries
10,00 USD


Gordon Scott
5,00 USD


jahu75
20 EUR (~27,80 USD at the current rate of exchange) 


psiu_glen
20 USD 


Thomas S.
15 USD


Frank van de Pol
5 USD


Thomas Schmeing
10 USD


SteelSix
5 USD


campb292
10 USD


hrisson
1 USD


ddgoodrich1
10 USD


Chris B.
10 USD


JimmyZ
20 USD  (again!)


Lutz Häussler
10 USD


novadaemon
5 USD


Grega
5 USD


cu4now
40 USD 


pokazene_maslo
7 USD


Tamsys Oy
20 USD 


easperhe
100 USD  ZOMFG  Dude, you're crazy!


Agnieszka 
5 USD


Coldstorm84
20 USD


Aprillou
0,69 USD

Thanks a lot for you generosity!


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Aug 3, 2008)

You can count on me! Thanks for ALL your efforts!


----------



## BAGZZlash (Aug 3, 2008)

Dr. Spankenstein said:


> You can count on me! Thanks for ALL your efforts!



Thanks man, I appreciate it! 
If everybody donates just a few cents, it's cheap for everyone and will be a matter as fast as lightning.


----------



## BAGZZlash (Aug 12, 2008)

Update: Donation page finally in english...


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Aug 18, 2008)

Thanks for an awesome utility


----------



## BAGZZlash (Aug 19, 2008)

GREASEMONKEY said:


> Thanks for an awesome utility



Thank you man for the very generous donation!  You're actually the very first one to donate! I'll start a list in the first post with donors.


----------



## jcusimano2 (Sep 2, 2008)

Ok I will donate this program is awesome.

Will you read my thread and suggest to me ??

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=70207


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Sep 10, 2008)

Bump this


----------



## BAGZZlash (Sep 14, 2008)

Slowly getting closer to being able to afford a 4850...  Thanks to all donors so far. You guys are just great!


----------



## jimmyz (Sep 14, 2008)

C'mon guys he really deserves our support without him the max a 4850 would do would still be 700...
20 dollars sent!


----------



## Ben Clarke (Sep 14, 2008)

I don't have very much (read: less then 50p) , but what I do have is on it's way to you.


Sorry it was only 43 cents, when I get more, it's yours.

EDIT: Gimme 2 weeks, I'll try and get 50 dollars sent your way. Awesome utility.


----------



## oily_17 (Sep 14, 2008)

Intend to upgrade to some 4870's soon,so have donated for some awesome software that will come in handy.


----------



## M@G!C (Sep 14, 2008)

How much is still needed for you to buy the card?


----------



## BAGZZlash (Sep 14, 2008)

jimmyz said:


> C'mon guys he really deserves our support without him the max a 4850 would do would still be 700...
> 20 dollars sent!





Ben Clarke said:


> Sorry it was only 43 cents, when I get more, it's yours.
> EDIT: Gimme 2 weeks, I'll try and get 50 dollars sent your way. Awesome utility.





oily_17 said:


> Intend to upgrade to some 4870's soon,so have donated for some awesome software that will come in handy.



THANKS - A - LOT, guys! 



M@G!C said:


> How much is still needed for you to buy the card?



Let's see. All in all, I got donated 66,43 USD so far.  That's about 46,71 €. A 4850 is about 140 € at the moment, but of course I will be able to throw in some bucks on my own, too. So I hope to get one any soon!


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Sep 17, 2008)

Bump for a GREAT utility!


----------



## erocker (Sep 17, 2008)

Donation sent.  I hope that 4850 is within your grasp!  Thanks for the great utility!


----------



## cool_recep (Sep 17, 2008)

Transaction Details

Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID #XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX)

Sent to: 	
	BAGZZlash    
Email: 	
BAGZZlash@gmx.de

Amount sent: 	
	-$0.95 USD
Fee: 	
	$0.00 USD
Total: 	
	-$0.95 USD

Thanks for the great app.

BTW i have a little request:

option to force flash with winflash module. I know there is a parameter but...


----------



## BAGZZlash (Sep 17, 2008)

cool_recep said:


> option to force flash with winflash module. I know there is a parameter but...



...but? What's the matter? Isn't it "forcy" enough?!?


----------



## cool_recep (Sep 17, 2008)

LOL. Of course it is enough but i don't want to type the parameter every time. Like the old Winflash version, a tick would be far more better.

Later this tick was removed. I think this was b/c of newbies flashing wrong BIOS'es...

Keep up the GREAT work dude. All the other Radeon BIOS Editors are seem to died.


----------



## BAGZZlash (Sep 17, 2008)

cool_recep said:


> LOL. Of course it is enough but i don't want to type the parameter every time. Like the old Winflash version, a tick would be far more better.
> 
> Later this tick was removed. I think this was b/c of newbies flashing wrong BIOS'es...
> 
> Keep up the GREAT work dude. All the other Radeon BIOS Editors are seem to died.



I don't get it. There's nothing to be typed, is there? See attached image. Please read the tutorial also, especially page 3, chapter 2.5.


----------



## cool_recep (Sep 17, 2008)

Oops. I didn't see that . My blindness. Sorry.

1 Dollar more .

If you were in Turkey, I would give you my HD 4850 as i get 4870 X2.

BTW i want you to change the name to "Recep Baltaş".


Danke Schön


----------



## BAGZZlash (Sep 17, 2008)

cool_recep said:


> Oops. I didn't see that . My blindness. Sorry.


No problem, man! 



cool_recep said:


> 1 Dollar more .


Thanks! 



cool_recep said:


> If you were in Turkey, I would give you my HD 4850 as i get 4870 X2.


That should be no problem. I'd give you my address and pay for shipping... 



cool_recep said:


> BTW i want you to change the name to "Recep Baltaş".


Done.


----------



## cool_recep (Sep 17, 2008)

BAGZZlash said:


> That should be no problem. I'd give you my address and pay for shipping...
> 
> Done.



Instead of paying 50 $ for transport, i would give it to you directly.


----------



## BAGZZlash (Sep 17, 2008)

cool_recep said:


> Instead of paying 50 $ for transport, i would give it to you directly.



If you are really serious about this, we will find a solution. I think shipping the card form Turkey to Germany should be way cheaper than 50 USD. I worked for a company once and we delivered parts to Turkey. But even if it's 50 USD: It's still far form buying a new 4850 here in Germany.


----------



## cool_recep (Sep 18, 2008)

I will try to donate more when i sell my HD 4850.


----------



## Muhad (Sep 28, 2008)

I don't use Paypal, so is there an address to send a money order to?


----------



## Laurijan (Jan 23, 2009)

here you are 5 bucks from me


----------



## BAGZZlash (Jan 26, 2009)

Laurijan said:


> here you are 5 bucks from me



Got it, man! Thanks a lot!


----------



## jimmyz (Jan 11, 2011)

There is 20 USD on Paypal for you buddy, It is a pleasure to bump this 2 yr old thread!!


C'Mon Guys, You love the new RBE so kick in a dollar to the Creator. It is purely voluntary but I am sure it is appreciated. I mean you all realise he doesn't own a 6XXX card, he is doing this just for us, lets help him out!!


----------



## novadaemon (Jan 27, 2011)

I've just donated $5. Hopefully it'll help with getting clock changes on the 68XX series working . If the manufacturers can do it RBE should be able to. Regardless thank you for all your hard work. I really appreciate it.


----------



## BAGZZlash (Jan 27, 2011)

novadaemon said:


> I've just donated $5. Hopefully it'll help with getting clock changes on the 68XX series working . If the manufacturers can do it RBE should be able to. Regardless thank you for all your hard work. I really appreciate it.



Thanks man, appreciate it!


----------



## cu4now (Feb 6, 2011)

I didn't have to make a Pay Pal account, even a regular old visa works. Now you can start saving for a core i5 or i7 or AMD's summer release of Bulldozer.


----------



## BAGZZlash (Feb 6, 2011)

cu4now said:


> I didn't have to make a Pay Pal account, even a regular old visa works. Now you can start saving for a core i5 or i7 or AMD's summer release of Bulldozer.



Dude, are you crazy? 
Many many thanks for this!


----------



## cu4now (Feb 7, 2011)

BAGZZlash said:


> Dude, are you crazy?
> Many many thanks for this!



Yes I am crazy, thank you 
Thanks again for your very useful program, I think you should have received much more support for all that time and effort among all the other users. If people that used the program for longer than just a test run paid $5 each you'd have like half a million dollars. The least I could do is make your time working on RBE more worth your time, cause when it comes down to it when I buy my next video card I hope to use RBE to flash it.


----------



## easperhe (May 28, 2011)

I'm hoping support for all HD6XXX cards comes out soon, e.g. HD6670, HD6450, etc. We use this tool for some mods at work. I'd donate $200 if that would speed things up. In fact, I'll donate 100 now. If HDXXXX comes out in the next 2-3 weeks, I'll donate another $100.


----------



## BAGZZlash (May 29, 2011)

easperhe said:


> I'm hoping support for all HD6XXX cards comes out soon, e.g. HD6670, HD6450, etc. We use this tool for some mods at work. I'd donate $200 if that would speed things up. In fact, I'll donate 100 now. If HDXXXX comes out in the next 2-3 weeks, I'll donate another $100.



Dude, I don't know what to say... 
I wasn't very pressed to support lower 6xx0 cards, but you invested a nice argument to do so. Please, could you post a list of what 6xx0 cards there are you would like to be supported, together with BIOS examples?
At least, if you list encloses more than 6450 and 6670.


----------



## easperhe (May 30, 2011)

We potentially look at any of the HD6XXX desktop cards. I use the wiki site below to keep them straight:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_ATI_Graphics_Processing_Units#IGP_.28HD_6xxx.29

But our order of preference would be the "native" sized devices first. If you can get these support in the next 2-3 weeks, I'll add the 2nd $100 donation.
6970
6870 (looks like you already support)
6770
6670
6450

followed by the fused off devices (smaller SP count but the same physical die) from the native devices. We will look at these cards too in the near future but don't need these as immediately as the cards above
6950
6850, 6790
6750
6570

We use RBE to modify the video bios to increase the "upper limit" of the GPU/Ram and to add an instance # to the "Hardware Specs String" to help automate our testing of the cards. 

Note, I'm not sure what "BIOS examples" you're looking for. Can you clarify?


----------



## BAGZZlash (May 30, 2011)

easperhe said:


> We potentially look at any of the HD6XXX desktop cards.


What do you mean, "look at"? If you don't want to answer this here, feel free to send me a PM.



easperhe said:


> But our order of preference would be the "native" sized devices first. If you can get these support in the next 2-3 weeks, I'll add the 2nd $100 donation.
> 6970
> 6870 (looks like you already support)
> 6770
> ...


I have these ones on my support list for the next version, except for 6770. For that I'll need a BIOS sample, see below.



easperhe said:


> We use RBE to modify the video bios to increase the "upper limit" of the GPU/Ram and to add an instance # to the "Hardware Specs String" to help automate our testing of the cards.


You do realize that I will never be able to guarantee that this will work because I can't and won't hack the digital signature, right?
Well, I guess you know pretty well what you are doing, so don't mention this... 



easperhe said:


> Note, I'm not sure what "BIOS examples" you're looking for. Can you clarify?


Sure. In order to put these cards on RBE's support list I need BIOS images of them. If you have the cards, extract the BIOS images off of them (e.g. via GPU-Z) and send them over to me by eMail (or, post them in the forum, maybe other users will be grateful; also, consider uploading them into the TechPowerUp BIOS database using the built-in feature for that in GPU-Z). If you are having a hard time extracting the BIOSes using GPU-Z (maybe due to some of the BIOSes being used for IGP chips), send me a PM, I'll help you.

To be more precise, I need BIOSes of these cards:


6250
6310
6530
6550
6570
6750
6770

as we don't have those in our TechPowerUp BIOS database.


----------



## easperhe (May 30, 2011)

We do performance and power characterization of graphics cards.

Yes - I realize that you can't guarantee GPU/RAM upper limit will work. It worked well on the HD5XXX cards. So, hoping it will continue to work on HD6XXX cards. Tomorrow I'll try this on the HD6870 and see if it works.

Glad to hear you have the high priority cards supported in next release. When is that due out? 

I'll look at which BIOS I can get in the short term. I never noticed the upload capability in GPU-Z but that seems easy enough. My team doesn't look at the IGP devices as much but another team does. I'll ping them to see what they have for these:
6250, 6310, 6530, 6550, 6570

Since these devices are OEM only, we may not look at them due to increase cost of buying entire PC.
6750, 6770


BTW - does RBE work with mobile HD6xxxM GPUs?


----------



## BAGZZlash (May 30, 2011)

easperhe said:


> We do performance and power characterization of graphics cards.


Sorry for being snoopy, but in what way do you earn money with that? Just curious.



easperhe said:


> Glad to hear you have the high priority cards supported in next release. When is that due out?


I have the binary readily compiled. Maybe we'll wait some more days so you can bring some BIOS examples. If you would like to have a beta version prematurely, just send a PM.



easperhe said:


> BTW - does RBE work with mobile HD6xxxM GPUs?



That's somewhat difficult to answer. Basically: Yes. But mobile BIOSes can be (and are in fact most of the times) significantly different from desktop video card's BIOSes. It begins with difficulties when extracting the BIOS, regardless of using WinFlash, ATIFlash or even GPU-Z. Then, RBE might get confused with idiosyncratic properties of the BIOSes, maybe not supporting overdrive is the least of them, for example. Afterwards, it may be complicated to flash the files back to the cards.

Long story short: RBE works with mobile GPU's BIOSes in most of the times, but not always. Therefore, there is no official support.


----------



## easperhe (May 30, 2011)

Sure - I'd be happy to try a beta version of RBE v1.29. If you can supply a link I'll download and try tomorrow. And, I can find out if we have any of the other cards around to upload video BIOS.


----------



## easperhe (Jun 1, 2011)

We have a HD6310 device (GPU within E-350 APU). We were unable to save the video BIOS with either GPU-Z or ATIflash. Any idea on how to get what you're looking for here? We just started looking at APUs. But, wouldn't any video BIOS parameters be included in the System BIOS now that the GPU is part of the CPU?


----------

